# My Story



## WokenUP (Jun 23, 2012)

There's a reason my user name is "WokenUP"...it just took 42 years to figure out what I wanted in life...like a pitcher of cold water over the head. 

18 months ago I realized I never was "in love" with my wife, we dated not even 4 months, got engaged, married 4 months after that - yeah, a great story. Along the way, 3 great children were born within 3 years and next thing you know I'm 41 years old and wondering why I'm where I'm at, we went to counseling - which wasn't all that great...the woman I married wasn't the same - neither was I, but the kids...ugh, I'd do anything for the kids.

Long story short, six months of figuring things out and at the ripe ole age of 42 realized that I'd rather have the kids come from a broken home than live in one. I finally came to grips with the fact I settled 15 years ago and you know when you settle, eventually you sink.

I filed in June, 2011 - continued to live in the same house until November and moved out...then lost my job in March. A deep realization of 99.5% sure I'll have to move for employment, but I'd have to give STBXW everything she wants and financially "entice her" to move with the kids with me. 

It's funny how you can go years and years without realizing what you don't have. I really didn't realize what I was missing UNTIL I was removed from the current situation. It's like the blinds were lifted and I could see - both my faults in the marriage and what I wanted in a mate.

I cannot wait to move on with life....sometimes it takes a long time for people to figure out things, apparently it took me 42 years. I'll be starting fresh at the age of 44, without a dime, but a whole new outlook on life, a fresh and vibrant attitude of living life with my kids.

Sorry, rambled around a bit - must be the TV cameras...wait, never mind.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like you will very likely be moving for a job and then will be mostly without your kids.

So now you say that you never loved her. What did you tell her at the time you married her? That you loved her?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Whoa. I'm only 28. Separated and facing divorce. One of the reasons why I'm not getting back together with her and analyzing EVERYTHING is stories like yours. Don't want to wake up one day 10, 20 years from now and say "WHAT THE HELL HAVE I DONE?"


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Lifescript said:


> Whoa. I'm only 28. Separated and facing divorce. One of the reasons why I'm not getting back together with her and analyzing EVERYTHING is stories like yours. Don't want to wake up one day 10, 20 years from now and say "WHAT THE HELL HAVE I DONE?"


I agree. I didn't want to be in that situation either. how long were you married for?


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

8 years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andy968 (Apr 29, 2012)

On one hand I support your new discovery, as sometimes a fresh start is necessary. I also see similarities in your story with the reasons my wife uses to justify wanting to leave our marriage. From a dumpees perspective, it's hard to emphathize for me. I do wish you the best.


----------

